# Jose Blanco of Miami Cigar DFW Apperance



## tedwj (Feb 3, 2006)

If you've read the latest Cigar Afficiando you've seen the interview with Jose Blanco. He
was out host on the trip to the DR we took in February. Well he will be in Dallas this week.
(March 28-31). His schedule as we know it will be:

Tuesday 5-8 Stafford and Jones on Campbell & Plano Rds Richardson

Wednesday 5-8 Dallas Cigars Greenville Ave at Southwestern

Thursday 5-8 Tobacco Gallery Kate St ( 1 block west of Preston and just south of NW
Highway)

Friday 5-8 Two Brothers 15th and Ave K in Plano.


Each of these stores will be runnign specials on the La Auroras while Jose is there....so if
you want some be sure to stop by. Besides Jose is a great guy to talk with.


----------

